# 'It all started here' - Shawlands, Glasgow



## NashNash

This shop has just opened. Please go and support them if you are in the area. Outstanding coffee. I believe they are only open on Sat & Sun.


----------



## GCGlasgow

I went over on Saturday but couldn't get parked anywhere close. Didn't have time so will try and go back another day. It is only sat n sun it's open. Jeebsy who opened it is a member on here.


----------



## NashNash

GCGlasgow said:


> I went over on Saturday but couldn't get parked anywhere close. Didn't have time so will try and go back another day. It is only sat n sun it's open. Jeebsy who opened it is a member on here.


Probably the footy. Might have been the funniest game ever.


----------



## Daren

NashNash said:


> This shop has just opened. Please go and support them if you are in the area. Outstanding coffee. I believe they are only open on Sat & Sun.


Next time you are in there tell Will to get his arse back on the forum! Bring back Jeebsy!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

We visited just before the shop opened so can't vouch for the coffee but the dog alone is worth visiting for. I've only just got canine abduction urges out of my system. Can't wait for our next visit, I have no doubt that it'll be fantastic.


----------



## NashNash

Haha, yes - Archie is great. Definitely worth a visit just to meet him! Fortunately the shop is local to us so we will get to go most weekends.


----------



## Drewster

Daren said:


> Next time you are in there tell Will to get his arse back on the forum! Bring back Jeebsy!


You mean bring back @jeebsy.....

....although I concur - the poor lad is probably working his 'nads off!!


----------



## jeebsy

IASH_3-days by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## mym

Hurrah.

Not that I ever bloody get there...


----------



## Daren

I popped into @jeebsy 's place this morning - WOW!!!

The flat white was stunning, the filter was so smooth and the home made pastry was nom.

Will is a brilliant host - If you are ever in Glasgow you must make the effort!













































The espresso was an Ethiopian from Gardelli called Nensebo. My wife was really taken by it remarking it was much nicer than the rubbish I make her ?. I'm not if I should change my coffee or my wife now?


----------



## Tewdric

I can't spot the deep fat fryer - must be out of shot! :^)


----------



## Daren

Tewdric said:


> I can't spot the deep fat fryer - must be out of shot! :^)


The one for the Mars bars?


----------



## Rhys

Daren said:


> The one for the Mars bars?


..and salad (Glasgow style)


----------



## GCGlasgow

Rhys said:


> ..and salad (Glasgow style)


I'd like to defend the scots...but it's probably true!


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> I popped into @jeebsy 's place this morning - WOW!!!
> 
> The flat white was stunning, the filter was so smooth and the home made pastry was nom.
> 
> Will is a brilliant host - If you are ever in Glasgow you must make the effort!
> 
> The espresso was an Ethiopian from Gardelli called Nensebo. My wife was really taken by it remarking it was much nicer than the rubbish I make her 廊. I'm not if I should change my coffee or my wife now?


Cheers for coming by mate, great to see you again! Thanks for the kind words and amazing photos.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Was at a the cupping, brewing, latte art event last night. Really good crowd, good fun.

Cupping held by Thompsons roasters, great simple brew slot with Will ( French press). Latte art with Joel. Beer what's, not to like.

Anyone localish follow all started here on Instagram for future events.

Coffee was tasting bang on today.

Honduran Curve in the hopper... @jeebsy energy and passion for coffee never ceases to amaze me.

Also good to catch up with @riskyj


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

Once my foot heals, I'm definitely going to go for a visit. The place looks great.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hunkahunkaburninglove said:


> Once my foot heals, I'm definitely going to go for a visit. The place looks great.


It is ....


----------



## martyrdon

I went past last Saturday and had easily the best espresso I've had in Scotland. The Chocolate, cherry and almond bun was also pretty amazing.

Thanks for the wee chat jeebsy, didn't get round to your other recommendations but next time I'm in town I'll try.


----------



## ohms

I'll be sure to pop past - but are they only open 3 days, still?


----------



## GCGlasgow

ohms said:


> I'll be sure to pop past - but are they only open 3 days, still?


Yeh still 3 days, Fri, Sat and sun


----------



## ohms

GCGlasgow said:


> Yeh still 3 days, Fri, Sat and sun


Shame! I'm going to be in Glasgow midweek. As far as city centre goes - any recommendations?


----------



## Mrboots2u

ohms said:


> Shame! I'm going to be in Glasgow midweek. As far as city centre goes - any recommendations?


 @jeebsy


----------



## Mrboots2u

This is not central per se, but the food is really good and they normally have some good coffee on too, Foundry when i was there .

https://www.kafcoffee.co.uk

Other than that here is a good guide to Glasgow

http://cupsof5.com


----------



## jeebsy

Lab Espresso and Spitfire in the city centre


----------



## haz_pro

Love your cups!


----------



## Big Pete

This sounds great, I am back home in Glasgow mid June, I will definitely pop in for a coffee and a bun

cant wait now!

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## jeebsy

We're opening six days a week, from next week.


----------



## Big Pete

Only weeks now Jeesby and I am on your doorstep, get the coffee on son.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## jeebsy

https://europeancoffeetrip.com/top-ten-cafes-of-glasgow/

Nice wee features on Glasgow coffee shops ranked using votes from industry peeps - and we only came joint #1!


----------



## Mrboots2u

No1 No1 No1


----------



## bronc

@jeebsy, do you make all your pastries and cakes in-house? They look top notch!


----------



## jeebsy

Yep we make everything apart from the bread ourselves


----------



## jeebsy

Rose and pistachio mazarins from today


----------



## ashcroc

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 34862
> 
> 
> Rose and pistachio mazarins from today


If I start hitchhiking now, I may get there by next week!


----------



## jeebsy

ashcroc said:


> If I start hitchhiking now, I may get there by next week!


I'll keep one for you!


----------



## jeebsy

Check these bad mothers - chocolate chip cookie dough espresso cups


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## joey24dirt

Are you kidding me ?

*gets in car, starts driving to glasgow*


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Are you kidding me ?
> 
> *gets in car, starts driving to glasgow*


It's only a short detour to London! My thumb is already out.


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Are you kidding me 襤
> 
> *gets in car, starts driving to glasgow*


Wait for meeeeee!


----------



## joey24dirt

I've got one more seat if anyone else is coming haha


----------



## martyrdon

Did you have to buy a special mould for them? They look awesome!

Looks like you were making macchiatos in them?

Edit: You lined them with chocolate. RIP all other treats.


----------



## jeebsy

martyrdon said:


> Did you have to buy a special mould for them? They look awesome!
> 
> Looks like you were making macchiatos in them?
> 
> Edit: You lined them with chocolate. RIP all other treats.


We used pudding moulds for them, the ones on Saturday were just big enough for a spro but the ones we made on Sunday had space for a bit of milk too. Some youngsters had hot chocolate in them.

The chocolate lining melts a bit when you put the hot drink it, it's pretty ace.


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

jeebsy said:


> We used pudding moulds for them, the ones on Saturday were just big enough for a spro but the ones we made on Sunday had space for a bit of milk too. Some youngsters had hot chocolate in them.
> 
> The chocolate lining melts a bit when you put the hot drink it, it's pretty ace.


Omg. I'm soooooo coming o dr tomorrow to try lol.


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

Hunkahunkaburninglove said:


> Omg. I'm soooooo coming o dr tomorrow to try lol.


Went. They were as good as they look


----------



## jeebsy

Hunkahunkaburninglove said:


> Went. They were as good as they look


Cheers for coming by! Glad you liked it. The espresso we had on this week was


----------



## ohms

Well, you'll never guess where I was on Wednesday... (William - who does your brownies? Cause they were amazing)


----------



## jeebsy

We bake everything apart from the bread ourselves!


----------



## ohms

jeebsy said:


> We bake everything apart from the bread ourselves!


Well, that was tight. Kudos.

Side note: the mrs didn't enjoy her hot chocolate (breast feeding, so no caffeine for her...). Just some honest feedback! Everything else was tasty as - I'll be back if I'm in the area, man!


----------



## jeebsy

I'm there making brownies right now actually


----------



## jeebsy

ohms said:


> Well, that was tight. Kudos.
> 
> Side note: the mrs didn't enjoy her hot chocolate


:-( how come? just in case it's something I can fix.


----------



## ohms

jeebsy said:


> :-( how come? just in case it's something I can fix.


So, ever since we had our son, she's been on the Oatly with chocolate tip, she orders it at every coffee shop we go to, lol.

I dunno, I tasted it too, it was a little strange. Partly an issue with Oatly, (didn't taste like Barista, I'm guessing it was normal oat), it was as if the steam wand had imparted too much water into it, making it foamy.. but really watery and thin. I've not had that issue with it before, tbh. Barista certainly doesn't do that.

Secondly, it was just lacking flavour and depth. I guess it's partly an issue of the milk (not your fault), but I don't know what choc you use - so I can't comment on that! Hope that helps


----------



## jeebsy

Oatly can go watery if you don't shake it before pouring but we use Minor Figures - never had an issue with it being watery before. We're pretty tight on purge routines too. It's Chocolate Abyss we use.

I'll get Joel and Gwen to make some over the weekend and do a bit of testing, sorry about that man.


----------



## ohms

jeebsy said:


> Oatly can go watery if you don't shake it before pouring but we use Minor Figures - never had an issue with it being watery before. We're pretty tight on purge routines too. It's Chocolate Abyss we use.
> 
> I'll get Joel and Gwen to make some over the weekend and do a bit of testing, sorry about that man.


Ahh. Makes sense now! I did ask if you guys used Oatly (he said yes...) but clearly that's not the case. The issue here is down to Minor Figures (it doesn't have the same consistency or mouthfeel as Oatly Barista, which can almost fool you into thinking you're actually drinking milk). MF is defo more watery and less milk-like than Barista is.

I guess, in that case, the issue was solely using not enough chocolate (if you're using normal milk it would have been fine, but if it's oat.. I've always found that I have to up the chocolate to compensate for the oat flavour).

If you do try an experiment with it, let me know if I'm talking absolute sh*te, haha.


----------



## jeebsy

Oatly (even Barista) has a tendency to go really sour and weird with coffee randomly, we found we were getting quite a high number of cups with coffee left over with it (one of our main KPIs). Minor Figures steams way better (sometimes we have to do a double check it is actually oat milk), and it tastes a lot more consistent too.

We haven't done much testing with hot chocolate though, so will make a few cups tomorrow when I'm in and let you know.


----------



## jeebsy

We also do decaf coffee btw


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just started that coffee from common I got from you last week, it's really nice, will probably order some, I saw they're based in Dunfermline . @jeebsy


----------



## ohms

GCGlasgow said:


> Just started that coffee from common I got from you last week, it's really nice, will probably order some, I saw they're based in Dunfermline . @jeebsy


Are you in Dunfermline? They roast just outside Crossgates, at Woodlea Farm. You can pick some coffee up there too (along with your fresh eggs and bread...)


----------



## jeebsy

Cheers to @christos_geo for popping by today! Hope the drive back down was uneventful.


----------



## ohms

jeebsy said:


> Oatly (even Barista) has a tendency to go really sour and weird with coffee randomly, we found we were getting quite a high number of cups with coffee left over with it (one of our main KPIs). Minor Figures steams way better (sometimes we have to do a double check it is actually oat milk), and it tastes a lot more consistent too.
> 
> We haven't done much testing with hot chocolate though, so will make a few cups tomorrow when I'm in and let you know.


Did you have a square go at it, my man?


----------



## Stubhoy

Daren said:


> I popped into @jeebsy 's place this morning - WOW!!!
> 
> The flat white was stunning, the filter was so smooth and the home made pastry was nom.
> 
> Will is a brilliant host - If you are ever in Glasgow you must make the effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The espresso was an Ethiopian from Gardelli called Nensebo. My wife was really taken by it remarking it was much nicer than the rubbish I make her 廊. I'm not if I should change my coffee or my wife now?


Wife


----------



## christos_geo

jeebsy said:


> Cheers to @christos_geo for popping by today! Hope the drive back down was uneventful.


Orkney to London wouldn't have been complete without that stop. Beautiful place you have and especially love the colour scheme. Dark arts guji batch brew lasted till the M6, lucky I bought some of those beans.

Also, couldn't leave without a tiny masterpiece to add to the collection. Just tested it in its new home and it works as intended.

Thank you!


----------



## jeebsy

Got a public cupping on this weekend, 4pm on Sunday if anyone is in the area.

Beans from Curve, Thomsons, Rebel Beans (Czech Republic), Respekt Coffee (Czech Republic) and some North Star, maybe others too.


----------



## jeebsy

Gave the place a wee lick of paint:


----------



## Teejay

I'll be in Glasgow next week so we'll have to come and see you.


----------



## PPapa

Teejay said:


> I'll be in Glasgow next week so we'll have to come and see you.


You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Teejay

PPapa said:


> You won't be disappointed!


where would be the best place to park ? Currently near Dumfries


----------



## PPapa

Teejay said:


> where would be the best place to park ? Currently near Dumfries


 @jeebsy is probably best shout. I always found parking on streets nearby or Kilmarnock Road, although both can be a bit crammed.


----------



## Teejay

Arrived (•‿•)


----------



## ashcroc

Teejay said:


> Arrived (•‿•)


Congrats!

How does the espresso cup taste?


----------



## jeebsy

Sorry to have missed you! Hope the lack of response isn't telling 

It's a pretty wild coffee we have on this week (I'm worried it might be too much for a lot of people, but if you don't test the boundaries, you don't know where they are) - a macerated natural which tastes like mulled wine and lemon curd, so I'm not sure it would be to @Teejay 's taste, but you never know...


----------



## Teejay

We had two flat whites, 1 cappuccino, 1 batch brew, 2 cakes, 2 sandwiches ( pastrami and Italian meats). Every thing was delicious The coffee we thought tasted malty a bit like a dunnage warehouse smells!. To me it had a whisky feel. It was fab, interested in the beans to see if I could match the flavour on my machine. Should have tried the espresso but I have a sweet tooth so would have probably need to add sugar. We might come back on our trip home next week.


----------



## jeebsy

I'm really glad you liked it - Denis (our barista) said he thought this coffee tastes really boozy so whisky is on the money!


----------



## Rhys

jeebsy said:


> It's a pretty wild coffee we have on this week (I'm worried it might be too much for a lot of people, but if you don't test the boundaries, you don't know where they are) - a macerated natural which tastes like mulled wine and lemon curd..


That sounds nice, what is it?


----------



## jeebsy

Campbell and Syme Norma Fiallos macerated natural https://campbellandsyme.co.uk/products/norma-iris-fiallos-honduras


----------



## shrink

this is how out of touch I am! didn't even know this place existed. A little out of my way for my usual Glasgow trip, but if i'm over on a Friday i'll try to come round to the shop.


----------



## Mrboots2u

shrink said:


> this is how out of touch I am! didn't even know this place existed. A little out of my way for my usual Glasgow trip, but if i'm over on a Friday i'll try to come round to the shop.


It's well worth it


----------



## johnealey

+1 on the above (and massively out of my way







). One of my favourite stops on the way home from Glasgow Airport, I often feel the need for a quality cup less than 10 miles in on a 350 mile trip









John


----------



## shrink

in fairness its not THAT far out of my way. I visit our govan office often (well its just opposite the BBC building near the IMAX), and usually just pop round to the guys at cartel... but this is only a 5 min detour, so i'll make the effort next time.


----------



## robashton

shrink said:


> but this is only a 5 min detour, so i'll make the effort next time.


Gosh, what secret shortcut have you got to get all the way from Cornwall street to Deanston in that kind of time? Control over the traffic lights? A flying car? I'd love to know!

I hang out at the Cartel a lot, and I do regret that it's not easier to get over to IASH as it's a brilliant place to laptop for an hour or so, (10 minute walk vs a 45 minute walk sadly!)


----------



## jeebsy

The shop turned two recently (although IASH is four) so we had a wee party last night. A rare sighting of the full IASH team in one place


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> Gosh, what secret shortcut have you got to get all the way from Cornwall street to Deanston in that kind of time? Control over the traffic lights? A flying car? I'd love to know!


 Go right towards city centre, right at Seaward St then along Scotland St, right at Shields Road, left at St Andrews Road, up Darnley St, left at Minard Road and then right onto Deanston I reckon you're maybe 5-8 minutes.


----------



## jeebsy

https://www.lonelyplanet.com/articles/coffee-travel-companion

Some nice words about IASH in this article which is only on bloody Lonely Planet


----------



## ashcroc

jeebsy said:


> https://www.lonelyplanet.com/articles/coffee-travel-companion
> Some nice words about IASH in this article which is only on bloody Lonely Planet


I'm forbidden from reading the article apparently. Maybe it's because of my Sassenach blood. 

Congrats though & hope it brings lots of custom.


----------



## El carajillo

jeebsy said:


> https://www.lonelyplanet.com/articles/coffee-travel-companion
> 
> Some nice words about IASH in this article which is only on bloody Lonely Planet


 Nice one Will, well deserved :good:


----------



## coffeechap

It's always great to see folk from here being successful. You took a risk @jeebsy and it totally paid off. Super happy for all at IASH


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Well done Will. Great to see you doing so well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhys

Blimey!! Well done Will. :classic_cool:


----------



## 9719

Also thrown into the Forbidden category although I'm fairly sure I don't contain any Sassenach blood, it would have been nice to be able read the article.
Anyways congregations, all promo is good promo, & all the best for the future.


----------

